# AppleScript fichier en entrée



## SimR69 (25 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je débute en AppleScript, et j'aimerais savoir si on pouvait prendre en compte dans un script le paramètre d'entrée de l'application en AppleScript.

Je m'explique : imaginons que je crée une application en AppleScript, "exemple.app", qui sert à exécuter une action sur des fichiers (par exemple, afficher leur contenu sous une certaine forme, ou les renommer en masse). Je voudrais que l'utilisateur puisse glisser des fichiers sur l'icône de exemple.app, ou bien faire "ouvrir avec exemple.app", afin que l'action soit effectuée sur ces fichiers-là.

Comment dois-je écrire mon script pour qu'il connaisse quels sont les fichiers d'entrée ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Février 2007)

SimR69 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je débute en AppleScript, et j'aimerais savoir si on pouvait prendre en compte dans un script le paramètre d'entrée de l'application en AppleScript.
> 
> ...


http://iscript.fr/exemple01.html#2

http://iscript.fr/ --> r&#233;f&#233;rence quand on d&#233;bute en AppleScript


----------



## SimR69 (26 Février 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233;, merci beaucoup de la r&#233;ponse.

&#192; pr&#233;sent, j'ai un autre probl&#232;me un peu moins &#233;vident. J'ai enregistr&#233; mon AppleScript en tant qu'application, et je voudrais que tous les documents d'un type sp&#233;cifique s'ouvrent par d&#233;faut avec cette application.
J'ai donc fait clic-droit sur un document de ce type, "Lire les informations", "Ouvrir avec" mon application, puis je clique sur "Tout modifier". Malheureusement, quand je clique sur "Tout modifier", Mac OS refuse de l'appliquer, et il me remet imm&#233;diatement l'application qui &#233;tait par d&#233;faut avant ! C'est assez rageant, essayez avec une application AppleScript &#231;a fait toujours &#231;a. 

Auriez-vous une solution pour d&#233;finir une application AppleScript comme application par d&#233;faut pour un certain type de documents ? Faut-il peut-&#234;tre que je modifie quelque chose dans le "info.plist" du paquet de l'application ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Février 2007)

SimR69 a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233;, merci beaucoup de la r&#233;ponse.
> 
> &#192; pr&#233;sent, j'ai un autre probl&#232;me un peu moins &#233;vident. J'ai enregistr&#233; mon AppleScript en tant qu'application, et je voudrais que tous les documents d'un type sp&#233;cifique s'ouvrent par d&#233;faut avec cette application.
> J'ai donc fait clic-droit sur un document de ce type, "Lire les informations", "Ouvrir avec" mon application, puis je clique sur "Tout modifier". Malheureusement, quand je clique sur "Tout modifier", Mac OS refuse de l'appliquer, et il me remet imm&#233;diatement l'application qui &#233;tait par d&#233;faut avant ! C'est assez rageant, essayez avec une application AppleScript &#231;a fait toujours &#231;a.
> ...


Je viens d'essayer et j'ai effectivement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me.

Ben c'est pas possible on dirait.
D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; c'est plut&#244;t logique : les droplets AppleScript ne sont pas des applications qui g&#232;re les documents, juste des utilitaires qu'on utilise de temps en temps en fait normalement.


Mais bon c'est quand m&#234;me con de restreindre l'utilisateur...


----------



## SimR69 (26 Février 2007)

Je suis s&#251;r que c'est possible.
Je viens de trouver ceci : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=120269.

Mais apr&#232;s avoir suivi la proc&#233;dure, &#231;a ne marche pas mieux. Une id&#233;e ?


----------

